# Forum design in progress



## DaBullz

I'll be working on the theme for this forum, so please pardon any broken HTML you might see.

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., this is a good place to post them.

This is your forum, and your feedback will help make it the way you want it.


----------



## halfbreed

Here are links to all the players.

Andris Biedrins 
Zarko Cabarkapa 
Calbert Cheaney 
Baron Davis 
Mike Dunleavy Jr. 
Derek Fisher 
Adonal Foyle 
Mickael Pietrus 
Jason Richardson 
Nikoloz Tskitishvili 
Rodney White


----------



## DaBullz

I really need the newspaper and other site links for the Warriors.

I don't need the obvious ones - NBA.com, ESPN, Yahoo!, and so on. The mercury news and the others are the ones you guys probably know better than I.


----------



## halfbreed

Mercury News: Warriors 
San Francisco Chronicle: Warriors 
Contra Costa Times: Warriors


----------



## DaBullz

Done

Let me know if there's broken links


----------



## halfbreed

Looks good to me. :clap:


----------



## DaBullz

Now
name the coach
starting 5
top 3 reserves


----------



## halfbreed

DaBullz said:


> Now
> name the coach
> starting 5
> top 3 reserves


Not sure why you need it but sure.

Mike Montgomery

PG: Baron Davis
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Mike Dunleavy Jr.
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Adonal Foyle

G: Derek Fisher
G: Mickael Pietrus
F: Zarko Cabarkapa


----------



## halfbreed

Oakland Tribune


----------

